# help for deleted photos from digital camera ??????????????



## vinaypatel (Jan 10, 2006)

*hi *
I have one digital camera of finepix and i have deleted my photos ,now i want to recover from camara memory card.

*how i can do it ???*


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 10, 2006)

u can try this software---> Zero Assumption Digital Image Recovery
Link-*www.z-a-recovery.com/digital-image-recovery.htm


----------



## tanya55@gmail.com (Nov 19, 2006)

hey! I used that link that u sent, I got the pictures, but they don't show up. It says the visual can't be found, tho the KBs of the pictures are there. Can I still get them smhow?
__________
hey, did that software for the digicam work? Coz I tried it, and the pictures don't show up, though the KBs are correct for the photos!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 19, 2006)

vinaypatel said:
			
		

> *hi *
> I have one digital camera of finepix and i have deleted my photos ,now i want to recover from camara memory card.
> 
> *how i can do it ???*



Your question is answered here too!

Click HERE


----------



## ruthless (Nov 19, 2006)

You can use PC Inspector Smart Recovery.
Plus Points-
Its free.
Very good recovery results


- points
It takes lot of time for recovery.
You must know the extension of file you are looking for.


----------

